# Lava or HSU



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

Im on a budget and am looking at getting the Lava LSP 12inch for 338 or the Hsu STF2 10 inch sub for 350. Which one is better of the two for movie watching? My family room is around 17x17 with 18 foot ceiling and it is also open to the kitchen which I still need to measure.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

HSU but in that size room at least a VTF2MK4 possibly a VTF3 neither of the two you listed will give you much impact in that square footage.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

asere said:


> Im on a budget and am looking at getting the Lava LSP 12inch for 338 or the Hsu STF2 10 inch sub for 350. Which one is better of the two for movie watching? My family room is around 17x17 with *18 inch ceiling* and it is also open to the kitchen which I still need to measure.


With only an 18 inch ceiling height either of those two subs will be more than enough, assuming either will fit of course. :innocent:

OZZIERP is correct - the HSU is probably the better of the two, but both will more than likely struggle trying to fill a space that size. Why don't you measure the kitchen area and post that too. It will be easier to understand if we know just how big of a space you're working with.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

theJman said:


> With only an 18 inch ceiling height either of those two subs will be more than enough, assuming either will fit of course. :innocent:
> 
> OZZIERP is correct - the HSU is probably the better of the two, but both will more than likely struggle trying to fill a space that size. Why don't you measure the kitchen area and post that too. It will be easier to understand if we know just how big of a space you're working with.


The family room and kitchen area combined is 18W and 36L and ceiling is 18 feet.


----------



## theJman (Mar 3, 2012)

asere said:


> The family room and kitchen area combined is 18W and 36L and ceiling is 18 feet.


11,664 cubic feet??? :yikes: That's going to take an awful lot of subwoofer to fill. Perhaps something like this will do...

How close is the seating position to where you plan on putting the sub(s)? Notice the plural; it's probably not in your best interest to try and fill that much space with a single subwoofer.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

theJman said:


> 11,664 cubic feet??? :yikes: That's going to take an awful lot of subwoofer to fill. Perhaps something like this will do...
> 
> How close is the seating position to where you plan on putting the sub(s)? Notice the plural; it's probably not in your best interest to try and fill that much space with a single subwoofer.


The seating distance is around 12 feet.


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

Two VTF-15H's would do it or two of a comparable sub but as was stated in that size it will take two.


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

asere said:


> The seating distance is around 12 feet.


Actually the ceiling is 10 feet not 18


----------



## OZZIERP (Feb 19, 2012)

That makes a difference then one sub will probably work might be borderline but you could always add a second of the same model later.


----------



## J&D (Apr 11, 2008)

You do need a lot of sub to "fill" the space but not everyone is out to shake the foundation in a family room. You need to qualify if you are looking to use this space as an HT and you want bass you can really feel (kick you in the gut type) or if this is more casual viewing and you would rarely be looking to completely pressurize the space. 

In my great room/kitchen area which is roughly 28x30 open to a dining room 12x18 and a foyer all with 13' ceilings I use an Elemental Designs A2-300. This is the smallest sub they make but it still provides me with plenty of solid low frequency for the type of viewing we do in this room. We use the dedicated (and isolated) HT for viewing material we want to experience with full on in your face effects.

Just something to keep in mind when making this purchase as I always see recommendations that do not take into account how people actually use their spaces and although two 15" or 18" subs would be excellent your budget and if you are married your wife just might not allow this.

Good luck,
JD


----------



## asere (Dec 7, 2011)

JanD you make a lot of sense. I was thinking the same even if my room is large because its open to the kitchen all I need is a good sub that family can hear in family room without annoying family.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

I would go with the HSU do to ratings and build quality. If my budget was super tight then Lava would be my choice. I think either sub would satisfy however.:T


----------



## sub_crazy (Nov 17, 2007)

Hsu's probably a better sub but the Lava 12" is a screaming deal for the price. 

I actually had a Lava 12" playing along with a Maelstrom-X 21" when I first moved as it was the only 2 subs I could get up and running right away. The Lava sub has excellent protection circuitry as I ran it really hard and it never made any horrible sounds. Of course I eventually replaced the Lava with a Mael-X 18" but I would never hesitate to recommend the lava to someone on a budget.


----------



## bambino (Feb 21, 2010)

sub_crazy said:


> Hsu's probably a better sub but the Lava 12" is a screaming deal for the price.
> 
> I actually had a Lava 12" playing along with a Maelstrom-X 21" when I first moved as it was the only 2 subs I could get up and running right away. The Lava sub has excellent protection circuitry as I ran it really hard and it never made any horrible sounds. Of course I eventually replaced the Lava with a Mael-X 18" but I would never hesitate to recommend the lava to someone on a budget.


:T:T


----------

